# Avast Premium Security - Firewall blockiert Internet



## Fraver (25. Februar 2020)

Hallo, 

seit heute blockiert die Firewall von Avast meinen Internetzugang.
Erst, wenn ich die Firewall deaktiviere, werde ich Verbunden.

Avast Version 20.1.2397 (Build 20.1.5069.537) 
Win10 Home 64 Bit

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.
Weil ganz ohne Firewall möchte ich nun nicht surfen. 

Mir ist auch nicht bewusst, irgendetwas verstellt oder eingestellt zu haben.


Vielen Dank schonmal,

Andy


----------



## Bratkartoffel (26. Februar 2020)

Hi,

was passiert?
Welche Fehlermeldungen erscheinen?
Hast du ein Logfile?
Hast du beim Avast Support angefragt?
Warum hast du überhaupt eine Firewall?

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## Fraver (26. Februar 2020)

Ich habe eben Avast auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt. Nun funktioniert alles wieder.
Aber frag oder fragt mich nicht, wie sich da irgendwas verstellen konnte.

Montag Morgen war ich noch ganz normal online, dann habe ich den Laptop ausgemacht und gestern Abend wieder an. - Sehr seltsam alles.

Aber BK, deine Frage ist interessant. Wieso ich eine Firewall habe.  Wie meinst du das?


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (26. Februar 2020)

Fraver hat gesagt.:


> Wieso ich eine Firewall habe.  Wie meinst du das?


Man braucht eigentlich keine zusätzliche Firewall. Zum einen ist eine Firewall im Router integriert und zum anderen hat Windows 10 auch eine Firewall. Da macht es keinen Sinn, auch noch von einem Drittanbieter eine Firewall zu installieren


----------

